# C.A.R.E.S fish from Mexico



## marge618 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi. I am taking a Spanish class that requires information about Mexico, and Mexican primary schools. They study environmental science in 1 - 6 grade. Would like very much to have information about C.A.R.E.S fish from Mexico. (need common and scientific name, region lake or river, pictures..)
Appreciate your help.


----------

